# Tren and hairloss



## 7 iron (Apr 23, 2016)

Besides all the other sides that come with a drug this strong , has anybody that is predisposed to hairloss that runs Test and Dutasteride or Finasteride with success jump on Tren and noticed hairloss ???? Any input would be greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 23, 2016)

I am not in the predisposed hairloss category, and the compound has no effect on me in that way. I have read quite a bit about tren, and one interesting thing is that, at least finasteride has no effect in battling the hairloss from the hormone. I don't know about Dutasteride, sounds like it has the same active drug as the other though. Tren is just one of those compounds that if you are one that worries about sides AT all, avoid it!


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 23, 2016)

That is correct , Fin and or Dut will be essentially useless against Tren . Yea maybe I will stick to straight test , Anavar , and struck diet for my cut


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2016)

7 Iron..I'm prone to MPB. I have done a lot of reading on the different compounds and their effects on hair and tried them. I take finasteride daily for the past 2-3 years.. it has helped my hair a lot, I still a thick head of hair I just have a widows peak. And recession has halted or slowed. I  also take minoxidil daily and use ketoconazole shampoo daily. 

For my summer first tren cycle last summer I used all of the above and added topical sprionolactone...Suprisingly I still have my hair and didn't notice much recession, BUT it did shed slightly just not enough to notice. So I'd say if u do decide to run tren run Ace,  don't go crazy high with the dosages, and don't go for too long. Fina works great for any dosage of test with var, tbol...deca doesn't shed mine hair either & I didn't notice any shedding with EQ. Only drug I avoid or have yet to try is winni cuz its a DHT & I heard it's the worst on hair. 

Lei has a good thread here on hairloss


----------



## Luscious Lei (Apr 24, 2016)

What BC said. Neither fina or duta will have any effect on any other hormones than test, they block the conversion of test, and test only, to DHT.
The only things that will help are topical DHT receptors blockers such as spiro or RU58841.
As BC said, you can run tren without leaving your hair behind even if you're prone buy running it at conservative dose and not for too long.
Running tren a instead of tren e will also help to get your ass out of it quicker if you see that you're shedding too much. However for quite a few people most of the shedding happens when tren is discontinued rather than during the cycle.


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 24, 2016)

Luscious Lei said:


> What BC said. Neither fina or duta will have any effect on any other hormones than test, they block the conversion of test, and test only, to DHT.
> The only things that will help are topical DHT receptors blockers such as spiro or RU58841.
> As BC said, you can run tren without leaving your hair behind even if you're prone buy running it at conservative dose and not for too long.
> Running tren a instead of tren e will also help to get your ass out of it quicker if you see that you're shedding too much. However for quite a few people most of the shedding happens when tren is discontinued rather than during the cycle.


Ok thanks , I was thinking the same thing , run a conservative dose of Tren A , and if I need to bail out I can !!!


----------

